
Show HN: MongoDB analytics to track changes in your site's performance - rosaldo
https://databaselog.com
======
rosaldo
Maker here. I created DatabaseLog as an internal tool to provide our marketing
team with a simple way to track monthly performance (Registered users, Posted
jobs etc.) and compare to past performance on our MongoDB data and decided to
release it to the world in case it's useful for other makers/teams.

Here's how it works:

1\. Connect to remote MongoDB database

2.Define metrics once, simply as creating a {query} or an [aggregation] on
your data

3.Analyze changes in your site's performance over various lengths of time and
compare to past performance

There is a Free account to track up to 3 metrics and unlimited to track
unlimited metrics for $29/month, but payments aren't connected so it's free
for unlimited metrics now.

I'm aware there is MongoDB Charts, but I personally wanted something easier to
use just for analytics and not only for databases hosted on Mongo Atlas.

I'm transparent about what it stores ([https://databaselog.com/doc/we-do-not-
store-your-data](https://databaselog.com/doc/we-do-not-store-your-data)) and
recommend using it with read-only user to be 100% safe nothing changes.

If you're interested in how I built Databaselog, I shared my progress publicly
([https://twitter.com/MattHlavacka/status/1264172956130869248](https://twitter.com/MattHlavacka/status/1264172956130869248))

Please let me know if you're interested or have any feedback.

~~~
vngzs
It took me an embarrassing amount of time to realize this wasn't an official
MongoDB product. But that's a compliment! The landing page is great.

Really interested in behind-the-firewall options. Nobody should punch a hole
in their network exposing their DB to the Internet. IMO you should offer VPC
peering for AWS & GCP so this can work entirely on private networks.

~~~
rosaldo
Thanks for compliment vngzs!

As you and more commenters pointed out, current connection to db isn't very
optimal.

I added a note "Allow remote connection to MongoDB port (27017) from
165.22.32.162" while I try to come up with a better solution.

If you can share some advice/article on how VPC peering for AWS & GCP works,
I'll be grateful.

------
jaywalk
At the very least, you need to provide the IP address(es) you'll be connecting
from so that your users can poke the smallest hole possible in their firewall.
Opening up 27017 to the world ain't happening.

~~~
rosaldo
That's a very good feedback, thanks. I can't believe I forgot to provide that.

I added public IP to the page where you connect MongoDB, you can try again.

------
rafaelturk
Kudos, Looks Amazing! I love it.

However our MongoDB environment is very secluded inside a VPC, K8S... If makes
sense in the future pls consider a Docker version with some sort of
registration key.

~~~
rosaldo
thanks rafaelturk! I'll look into it. If you want you can write me on twitter
and I'll let you know if I add docker support.

------
bauerd
Slick landing page, gets immediately to the point. Congrats on launching

You might want to consider adding an on-premise plan? I think most DBs are not
publicly exposed on the internet?

~~~
dmerks
Makes me think of "Enterprise plans" or "support" with "custom" pricing.
Perhaps a third option in your pricing to target businesses in addition to
developers? I imagine consulting is a way to gradually develop a better
product. 29$ per month probably won't cover costs for long...

~~~
rosaldo
dmerks definitely agreed!

As developers can use Robo3T and write queries, the ideal customer in my mind
is a smaller team/startup where developers setup metrics for marketing/product
team as they need them but can't use MongoDB.

I'm not sure how to market this as developers need to do the setup, but
product or marketing actually needs it.

Any advice on how to market?

~~~
dmerks
Look at how similar products were sold...

OSS combined with cloud offerings seem to be an established approach

------
jevans22
I recently discussed MongoDB Compass and love it. I'm not technical and I find
it very straightforward to find what I need. I'm looking forward to checking
out their other products. Congrats on launching.

------
manishsharan
This is a very cool idea. I have often wondered if I could set up a private
Jupyter notebook with Python to do something similar.

------
C1sc0cat
Interesting You might also want to look at the adding the new Core Web Vitals
metrics that google have.

------
davidajackson
Nice I've been looking for this product. Bookmarked

~~~
rosaldo
Cheers! let me know if you need any help with the setup

good luck with callstop, the landing page looks neat.

